# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  شرح الجزرية د.أيمن سويد

## عبدالملك السبيعي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه دروس في شرح متن الجزرية للشيخ د.أيمن سويد
وقد قام برفعها على هذه الروابط أح الإخوة بملتقى اهل الحديث
بارك الله فيه وغفر له

وهي ستة عشر شريطا ، وكل شريط بوجهين .. وهذه هي الروابط
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/9b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/9a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/8b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/8a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/7b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/7a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/6b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/6a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/5b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/5a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/4b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/4a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/3b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/3a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/2b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/2a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/1b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/1a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/16b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/16a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/15b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/15a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/14b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/14a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/13b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/13a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/12b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazreia/12a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/11b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/11a.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/10b.wma
http://www.archive.org/download/gazria/10a.wma

والحمد لله على نعمه التي لا تُحصى

----------


## محمد الفردي

جزاك الله خيرا ...أخي الفاضل

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

للرفع .........

----------


## اسر

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن تعيد رفع الشريط 12a

----------


## أبو عبيدة التونسي

*هذا رابط آخر 

من هنا*

----------


## أم نور الهدى

جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## يوسف الرفاعى

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المهاجر الشامي

بارك المولى فيكم ورزقكم التقى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالله السليمان

جزاكم الله خيراً وزادكم علماً وتقا.

----------

